# Gooseneck hitch options.



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Time for a gooseneck hitch in the old dually.

Obviously there are two styles, under bed hide away ball and the rail mounted plate type that can be swapped out for a 5th wheel hitch.

My wife wants a camper ( I would rather spend time in jail honestly) she is probably buying so I will just go with it.:laughing:

If we get a camper, I would prefer a 5th wheel variety over bumper pull.

The thing that is most important though is for pulling a gooseneck trailer around, so if the rails suck, I get a hide away and the woman's dreams are squashed.:laughing:

So, what say ye?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

:whistling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XixtZqpILm4&list=FLvZlwzjqqUpXy82wJYEKfAA&index=1
:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gooseneck Hitch Options.*

www.turnoverball.com


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I was just looking into one the other day for my dually. Friend has a welding and hitch shop. Say the best one is a B&W , run 439.00 out the door for one. Brother also has one one his Dodge and uses the 5th wheel attachment with it seems to work well. And no rails in the bed to mess with.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The b&w hideaway for my 78 is 440 just for the plate and it requires the bed to be unbolted and lifted up 4" to install plate.

Don't know how a 5th wheel hook up works with that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess the hideaway with the companion 5th wheel would work. 

Getting spendy and i still have to buy the trailer.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I was going to say the B&W Hide away with the companion. My new to me truck already has the hide away, I just need to buy the companion. I love having the bed with out rails and junk in side. 

Another option is to buy the adapter for the camper. Still pretty spendy at $400 or so. I don't know anyone who has used one, but to me it seems there would be extra slack when pulling.

http://www.hitchsource.com/andersen-ranch-hitch-adapter-straight-p-29217.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw7aiwBRCPgdu70arX70wSJADK6iDDo8qmx3B93pnMyTz23iNAML5PMcp-8Yvh3jWOHpDMOhoC1Djw_wcB


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gonna make her buy the hitch!! 

If I pull the bed (which it says I have to on my 78 ) that makes a winter project. Fix the rust bubbles on the cab corners, clean frame/paint, new brake lines and shocks while I am at it. Lol.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gooseneck Hitch Options.*

I had a turnover ball on my old truck. It was pretty nice. I would repair it before install though. Their paint job was lack luster. And keep all moving parts very well greased. Salt winters caused my pin to seize up. I didn't have to remove my bed. Just bend some flanges slightly. There are cheaper options but if you use your bed you will like the cleanliness of the b&w


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> I had a turnover ball on my old truck. It was pretty nice. I would repair it before install though. Their paint job was lack luster. And keep all moving parts very well greased. Salt winters caused my pin to seize up. I didn't have to remove my bed. Just bend some flanges slightly. There are cheaper options but if you use your bed you will like the cleanliness of the b&w


And they say in the long run you will have less problems too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I had a turnover ball on my old truck. It was pretty nice. I would repair it before install though. Their paint job was lack luster. And keep all moving parts very well greased. Salt winters caused my pin to seize up. I didn't have to remove my bed. Just bend some flanges slightly. There are cheaper options but if you use your bed you will like the cleanliness of the b&w



The hideaway hitch in newer vehicles is designed to install without bed removal, mine says you can loosen passenger side bolts, remove drivers side and lift up 4 inches. 

Think I would just pull the bed, not hard with my forklift and jib boom. 

No salt for this truck, it gets stored over the winter.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Buy the new Nissan titan it comes with a hitch for a gooseneck already installed. Only 50K.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Buy the new Nissan titan it comes with a hitch for a gooseneck already installed. Only 50K.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Best of both worlds :laughing:


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Builders Inc. said:


> Best of both worlds :laughing:


Is that even legal. Aren't you typically towing 2 trailers now?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Buy the new Nissan titan it comes with a hitch for a gooseneck already installed. Only 50K.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: That 9.5K max towing capacity sure will come in handy. I looked and didn't see the option for a gooseneck offered. It did have some kind of cargo tie down rails though. Don't get me wrong, I like Nissan as a whole and the Titans are nice trucks, I would buy one for my son when he is old enough I think it's a much better option then say a Colorado, but I think if Nissan I don't think of how awesome of a towing machine it would be.

Our 24' gooseneck is rated to 14k. It doesn't take long to hit that, a decent sized forklift, a large skidloader and a few items will max it out. With that Nissan you couldn't put a medium size skid steer behind it, let alone a forklift.

For campers, it's pretty easy to hit 9.5k with a 5th wheel, I'm pushing that with our bumper pull by the time it's full. I use to pull it with a 1/2 ton but I would limit the travel distance to 2 hours max. It was just to hard on the truck, to be honest I was close to overweight to start with. I bought a 3/4 ton diesel and the difference is night and day.



Builders Inc. said:


> Best of both worlds :laughing:


I've seen this going around for awhile, and I don't even know what to say. I wonder if it does count as two trailers, so some states you couldn't pull like that. Plus would it work behind something like a Buick Lasaber?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

1985gt said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: That 9.5K max towing capacity sure will come in handy. I looked and didn't see the option for a gooseneck offered. It did have some kind of cargo tie down rails though. Don't get me wrong, I like Nissan as a whole and the Titans are nice trucks, I would buy one for my son when he is old enough I think it's a much better option then say a Colorado, but I think if Nissan I don't think of how awesome of a towing machine it would be.
> 
> Our 24' gooseneck is rated to 14k. It doesn't take long to hit that, a decent sized forklift, a large skidloader and a few items will max it out. With that Nissan you couldn't put a medium size skid steer behind it, let alone a forklift.
> 
> ...


I was kidding. 

I just read a brochure about the new titan with the 5L Cummins and they include a gooseneck ball in the bed.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I was kidding.
> 
> I just read a brochure about the new titan with the 5L Cummins and they include a gooseneck ball in the bed.


Ahh didn't see that on the website. A cummins in a Nissan would be interesting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Ahh didn't see that on the website. A cummins in a Nissan would be interesting.


Yeah it's kinda cool, 12.5k towing capacity....but kinda pricy for a half ton.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Camping friend of ours had his fifth wheel camper converted to a gooseneck so he didn't have to have rails in his truck. Personally I went with a bumper pull camper so I'd have my bed available, actually I got a tonneau cover that I can park atvs on. So I can pull the camper and 2 atvs without pulling tandem.


----------

